# new to TT



## rs04 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi all, the mrs has just got a 53 plate dolomite 180 coupe Quatro with red leather and thought i'd regester on here. great source of info. i've been a vag man for ages and have a mk4 golf tdi pd 130 magic black. the TT will be staying stock looking with a cheeky remap and wakbox mod but thats it. maybe in the summer i'll swap over my spacers and rial splits from the golf.

its a lovely motor to drive, i'm very impressed. got a years warrenty, service and got a cambelt change in the deal too as has 59k on it. only thing that needs doing is 2 very small bubbles on one of the racks on the roof but can hardly notice.

gonna get the rotary and menzerna on it soon so will get some pics up of both cars.

cheers
rich


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome tell your wife about the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome

get some pics up of the golf and the new motor ;-)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Rich, Welcome to the forum. Roof rail corrosion is a common prob, due to poor priming prep at factory. Some dealers will replace foc, some will say trim, not covered, so shop around dealers. 
H.


----------



## rs04 (Jan 17, 2009)

Harold said:


> Hi Rich, Welcome to the forum. Roof rail corrosion is a common prob, due to poor priming prep at factory. Some dealers will replace foc, some will say trim, not covered, so shop around dealers.
> H.


wow.. thanks for the advise. think we're gonna like this forum. cheers guys


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## rs04 (Jan 17, 2009)

some pics in the mk1 section.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Don't forget to check out the Events section for up and coming Events!


----------

